# 30 Day Paleo Challenge



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 7, 2013)

Who's in? I'm starting tomorrow.  30 days of no grains, legumes, dairy and for me I'm eliminating starches such as squash and sweet potatoes due to some AI symptoms.



Let's rock.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 7, 2013)

I'm going to do it after I PCS in a week.  Way too much beer that needs to be drunk before that.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jun 7, 2013)

Heh, I think some of us are already working on the 365+ day Paleo challenge.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2013)

I've done a few 30 day challenges in the past year (100% strict), the rest of the time I'm probably at about 90% six days a week with a cheat day once a week. It's pretty cool to see the results after 30 days, I always enjoy doing them. My recommendation though, would be to not completely cut out the sweet potatoes, as they will be one of your primary sources of carbs for workouts.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 7, 2013)

Not me.............I follow the 6 food group pyramid......
BEER,  Cope and Monsters.....fried food, BACON and cheesy chips!!!!!


----------



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2013)

Bacon is totally paleo bro, I eat it like its my job.

And Monster's, along with their other brother energy drinks, should be banned substances.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 7, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> Who's in? I'm starting tomorrow.  30 days of no grains, legumes, dairy and for me I'm eliminating starches such as squash and sweet potatoes due to some AI symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's rock.



Let me do the research--I'm not very familiar with the Paleo Diet--and I'll probably join in a day late.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 7, 2013)

goon175 said:


> And Monster's, along with their other brother energy drinks, should be banned substances.


 
That just hurt my soul....


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 7, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I've done a few 30 day challenges in the past year (100% strict), the rest of the time I'm probably at about 90% six days a week with a cheat day once a week. It's pretty cool to see the results after 30 days, I always enjoy doing them. My recommendation though, would be to not completely cut out the sweet potatoes, as they will be one of your primary sources of carbs for workouts.


 
I agree when one is doing something more then simply weightlifting and fasted cardio for fat loss eg walking ect. If someone is training in a way that they are using glucose as their primary fuel source then by all means you need to refuel with glucose. By this I'm referring to metcons, sprints, ect.  One could then go cyclic low carb if they chose to do so. 

My reason for cutting out sweet potatoes is I have autoimmune issues that I am dealing with plus my workouts over the next month won't require the need for glycogen repletion. I've done ketogenic diets in the past, not solely for autoimmune issues but for aesthetic purposes and always respond well. Generally I don't see a need to begin the replenishment of glucose till one starts reaching that 7-8%, then refeeds need to come into play to begin reaching those lower numbers of bodyfat. I have always had to do this when reaching the 6-7% range.

For anyone reading the above, I'm simply speaking about nutrition for aesthetic purposes and not for high intensity workout such as Crossfit.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 7, 2013)

policemedic said:


> Let me do the research--I'm not very familiar with the Paleo Diet--and I'll probably join in a day late.


 


It focuses on food quality. Meat, fish, fowl, veggies, nuts, seeds, roots and tubers....fruit in moderation. No grains, legumes, dairy is a grey area for people but eliminate it for 30 days and then reintroduce and see how you feel.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2013)

You know your body better than I do, I am just a sissy that is scared of ketosis! My mom did the Atkins diet when I was in middle school, and had a very bad experience - ever since then I have been terrified of it. I have read quite a few articles on using ketosis as a tool though, and for someone who understands it and its proper implementation (as you obviously do), it seems like it can be pretty useful.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 7, 2013)

> dairy is a grey area


 
Eliminating dairy is what caused the most drastic results for me and my wife. It's to the point that if I have dairy now, I am miserable for at least 24 hours after. Almond milk is a great substitute for dairy milk. I was never a huge milk drinker before, but my wife uses the almond milk in her coffee and I use it for my whey shake after working out.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 8, 2013)

Yepp, there you go, everyone's body is different....

Mine responds to bacon double cheeseburgers and fries!


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 8, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Eliminating dairy is what caused the most drastic results for me and my wife. It's to the point that if I have dairy now, I am miserable for at least 24 hours after. Almond milk is a great substitute for dairy milk. I was never a huge milk drinker before, but my wife uses the almond milk in her coffee and I use it for my whey shake after working out.


 
I like coconut milk but rarely drink it. I tolerate whey but whole milk causes weird symptoms ranging from mucus, runny nose, headaches.



goon175 said:


> You know your body better than I do, I am just a sissy that is scared of ketosis! My mom did the Atkins diet when I was in middle school, and had a very bad experience - ever since then I have been terrified of it. I have read quite a few articles on using ketosis as a tool though, and for someone who understands it and its proper implementation (as you obviously do), it seems like it can be pretty useful.


 
One needs to ease into this. For myself, becoming fat adapted (using body fat as a primary fuel source instead of sugar) has been very beneficial. I notice I am never having hunger pangs, my energy level runs on an even keel and I can go for long periods of time without having the need for a meal because my body has become efficient at utilizing it's own body fat for fuel. All of these benefits have been tested in the field as well.


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 8, 2013)

....I will start Monday. 

I will hate this.


----------



## goon175 (Jun 8, 2013)

Nah man it's great, eggs and bacon everyday for breakfast, steak and burgers and chicken, throw some asparagus in there with some sea salt on top - and eat as much as you want.


----------



## Atlas (Jun 8, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Eliminating dairy is what caused the most drastic results for me and my wife. It's to the point that if I have dairy now, I am miserable for at least 24 hours after. Almond milk is a great substitute for dairy milk. I was never a huge milk drinker before, but my wife uses the almond milk in her coffee and I use it for my whey shake after working out.


Im going keto to win a bet with my recruiter.  14lbs in 14 days.  Most of its obviously gonna be water manipulation at the end but I've done it several times.  Ketos rough for the first few days while your body switches over (hard to focus, foggy memory, no energy) but once your body transitions you feel great.  Coffee also helps through the first few days as well as beginning the diet doing HIIT for the first days (depletes the glycogen stores early on causing your body to look for another source.)  I usually go a little high on my protein intake but always check every morning with ketostix to make  sure im still in.  I used to do cyclical keto and felt it just set you back in what you were doing.  

Initial weight lose is fast and kinda sucks.  Make you look smaller and feel a bit weaker because you aren't able to use the glycogen your body had stored.  Coffee helps.  Best thing I found is a cup of coffee with a tbsp of coconut oil (no cream or sugar).

Im not very familiar with paleo. Ill look more into it.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jun 15, 2013)

I suppose this is the end of the first week, who's still with me?


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 15, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> I suppose this is the end of the first week, who's still with me?


 

I am, doing alright. I am taking multi-vitamin because I don't eat enough vegetables. I also eat/drink dairy. I added in the dairy because I did around a 3 month strict paleo without dairy and didn't really feel any better, just missed milk. Sometimes the DFAC sucks for food though. I have started going to Womack DFAC because they have grilled chicken everyday.


----------



## policemedic (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm joining Monday, so I'll be a week behind all y'all.


----------



## Hillclimb (Jun 15, 2013)

A bit late, but I'll join in. Just returned from the field, and I'm finally able to eat something that doesn't come out of an MRE package. Feels good.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 15, 2013)

All joking aside I follow the diet of my people....the VIKINGS!!!



			
				internet story so you know it's true said:
			
		

> With the meal, the Vikings would drink skim milk, buttermilk, whey, ALE, and mead (a strong drink made from honey) out of a drinking horn.


 
Also from research, they ate lots of bread and fish and eggs and their gardens were small so little to no vegies.

I will die young, but happy!!!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jun 16, 2013)

But...I like beer


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 16, 2013)

This is also saving me quite a bit of money. I now make it a huge point that I have to get to the DFAC or buy some food to cook, instead of just eating whatever. It ends up being cheaper at least for me. I don't get everything grassfed super paleo style, though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2013)

Late to the party but I'm in beginning tomorrow (Monday)!

I need to do a bit more digesting (forgive the pun) of the plan...will likely download an app from Apple App Store (any recommendations?) to track.  At first glance it appears to be a variation of Atkins?


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 17, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Late to the party but I'm in beginning tomorrow (Monday)!
> 
> I need to do a bit more digesting (forgive the pun) of the plan...will likely download an app from Apple App Store (any recommendations?) to track. At first glance it appears to be a variation of Atkins?


 
You don't really have to track anything. Meats, veggies, some fruits, little starch, no sugar (for the most part). Eat as much as you want. Dairy is up in the air. If it's your first go around with paleo, you might want to see if you operate better or worse with dairy by not including it. If you find no difference, then just re-introduce back into your diet after 30 days.


----------



## txpj007 (Jun 17, 2013)

Any diet that gets you thinking about what you eat is good in my book.  Paleo has great principles that I use but I dont stick to straight Paleo.  One its just another fad diet IMO.  Theres really no proof that our "paleo" ancestors ate what we call the Paleo diet. 

Bottom line...dont eat crap!  Some people need to adjust their diet for health reasons such as one already mentioned in this post.  Then theres celiacs disease and other gluten sensitive issues or lactose intolerant.  Not trying to derail yalls 30 day challenge.  You will see results for sure.  I just hate people drinking the proverbial KOOL-AID.


http://chriskresser.com/is-paleo-even-paleo-and-does-it-even-matter


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 17, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> Any diet that gets you thinking about what you eat is good in my book. Paleo has great principles that I use but I dont stick to straight Paleo. One its just another fad diet IMO. Theres really no proof that our "paleo" ancestors ate what we call the Paleo diet.





txpj007 said:


> Bottom line...dont eat crap! Some people need to adjust their diet for health reasons such as one already mentioned in this post. Then theres celiacs disease and other gluten sensitive issues or lactose intolerant. Not trying to derail yalls 30 day challenge. You will see results for sure. I just hate people drinking the proverbial KOOL-AID.
> 
> 
> http://chriskresser.com/is-paleo-even-paleo-and-does-it-even-matter






Cool article. I would rather people drink the kool-aid of paleo, than be fat slobs representing America. 

Don't really see paleo as a fad. It's simply not putting a ton of processed junk in your body.


----------



## txpj007 (Jun 17, 2013)

lucky l3fty said:


> Cool article. I would rather people drink the kool-aid of paleo, than be fat slobs representing America.
> 
> Don't really see paleo as a fad. It's simply not putting a ton of processed junk in your body.



True but i HATE the "thats not paleo bro" statement. Makes me want to slam my head into a wall.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 17, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> True but i HATE the "thats not paleo bro" statement. Makes me want to slam my head into a wall.



Dude...saying "that's not paleo bro" is SO not paleo!


----------



## Lefty375 (Jun 17, 2013)

txpj007 said:


> True but i HATE the "thats not paleo bro" statement. Makes me want to slam my head into a wall.


 

Honestly, in all the CF circles I have been in, jokes are generally made about paleo most of the time.

Lefty picks up cake: "oh hey guys....this oreo right here....paleo oreo ofc"
Everyone laughs.....

or something like that ha. I understand though how people could take it way too far. I agree with you 100% if people are too serious, shit would get annoying.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jun 17, 2013)

Paleo is definitely a fad, even if it's a good thing.

Wikipedia:



> A *fad* is any form of behavior that develops among a large population and is collectively followed with enthusiasm for some period.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 22, 2013)

Just checking in...going into the 2nd week and feel better than I have in a long time.  Those extra pounds I was trying to burn are melting off; this is really cool!  I've been near perfect on the plan, had a couple beers this weekend, but other than that...nada.

I look at amount of processed (machine made chemical shit) that we eat and shake my head - not even interested anymore.

Glad I checked into this one!


----------



## amlove21 (Jun 23, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Just checking in...going into the 2nd week and feel better than I have in a long time.  Those extra pounds I was trying to burn are melting off; this is really cool!  I've been near perfect on the plan, had a couple beers this weekend, but other than that...nada.
> 
> I look at amount of processed (machine made chemical shit) that we eat and shake my head - not even interested anymore.
> 
> Glad I checked into this one!



Wait until you're 2 months in or so, and notice how you feel. It's pretty awesome. 

Keep up the good work brother.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jun 23, 2013)

This is just anecdotal, but I personally experienced no difference in how I felt or performed after going strict Paleo. However, I've always eaten "clean" anyway which is probably the most important part of any diet.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 23, 2013)

So it turns out that cavemen would have crushed any beer they found in their cave.  Definitely paleo.  Actually I am pretty sure that is how Vikings evolved.  Cavemen invented boats, discovered beer, forged steel into swords and and then started stealing everyone else's girlfriends.  In my mind it played out very similarly to the movie gremlins.  Someone invented beer, splashed it on a caveman and boom: vikings. I may have also just described the evolution of Marine Reconnaissance.  Regardless, in both cases the introduction of beer was critical to the evolution of both warriors and ultimately mission success.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 23, 2013)

Yeah....all this Paleo talk is cool but keeping beer in the mix is a must....at least one day a week...

Any culture, any time...drank the strong drink!

Look it up on the interwebs......


----------



## goon175 (Jun 23, 2013)

Although it is not strictly Paleo, Red Bridge is a gluten free beer that is pretty good, and is what I regularly drink now.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 23, 2013)

Thanks RANGER....will look that one up for sure...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 25, 2013)

Amazing to me how this is becoming so much easier as the weeks pass.  The difficult part is finding acceptable food when I am on the road (Subway has become my friend!).  

What is the opinion on Smart Water?  My Google-Fu offers mixed results...just trying to add additional flavors/options that are still healthy.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jun 25, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> What is the opinion on Smart Water?  My Google-Fu offers mixed results...just trying to add additional flavors/options that are still healthy.


Dumb water is fine and cheap.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 26, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Amazing to me how this is becoming so much easier as the weeks pass.  The difficult part is finding acceptable food when I am on the road (Subway has become my friend!).
> 
> What is the opinion on Smart Water?  My Google-Fu offers mixed results...just trying to add additional flavors/options that are still healthy.



Pick up some Crystal Light or Propel flavored packets.  They're like 5 calories.  My favorite is the Crystal Light strawberry.  Helps make water less boring.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm going to give this a shot, more like Paleo-lite.  Need to lose a couple of pounds before school starts.


----------



## Teufel (Jun 26, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Pick up some Crystal Light or Propel flavored packets.  They're like 5 calories.  My favorite is the Crystal Light strawberry.  Helps make water less boring.



I am a huge fan of that camelbak elixer stuff.  No sugar in the ingredients either.  Tons of vitamins.  Really good for hangovers.  Not that I have a lot of experience with that, I'm just saying.  Ok who am I kidding I drink that stuff like a champ.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 26, 2013)

Marauder06 said:


> I'm going to give this a shot, more like Paleo-lite.  Need to lose a couple of pounds before school starts.



Mara,

One thing I have found helpful is to download an app that quickly gives you the yea/nae' on different foods.  I use Paleo Central.  I'm sure this is not entirely paleo, but I've begun mixing in "Naked" fruit/vegi drinks.  Not officially Paleo, and one bottle lasts me 3 days, but I like the taste and the vitamin benefits.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jun 27, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Mara,
> 
> One thing I have found helpful is to download an app that quickly gives you the yea/nae' on different foods.  I use Paleo Central.  I'm sure this is not entirely paleo, but I've begun mixing in "*Naked" fruit/vegi drinks*.  Not officially Paleo, and one bottle lasts me 3 days, but I like the taste and the vitamin benefits.



Ungodly expensive and (usually) lots of sugar.  
Look into some of the "veggie/greens" powders that you can mix in with a protein shake.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 30, 2013)

How is everyone doing?  I am SO hooked on this as a life style I cannot even believe it.  Working out for years and could never find the right food combo...this is amazing.  Thanks to all here at Shadow Spear for allowing a non SOF to be part of the forum.  Learning about Paleo and actually been life changing.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 9, 2013)

I'm jumping in on this.  Started yesterday.  I figure I'll be about 80-85%.  A typical day will look like:

Protein shake w/skim milk when I wake up (I know dairy is "bad" in terms of paleo)
Breakfast: Bowl of rasp/blue/straw-berries, banana, 4 HB eggs 
Lunch: Salad: 50/50 spring mix, tomatoes, 1/2 avocado, bell peppers, cucumber, chicken/fish and dressing (Right, cavemen didn't have salad dressing)
Dinner: Steak/Fish/Burger (sans bun) with a sweet potato or some kind of grilled veggies

I'll be drinking lots of water and snacking on trail mix throughout the day.  Post WO shake will be made with water.  I also need to find some good paleo desserts because this is going to become boring.  My cheat days will be much cleaner with maybe a beer or 2 for dinner or some ice cream for dessert...not an ENTIRE cheat day.
I'll be doing CF 3 days a week as well as some running.  
If anyone has some suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 9, 2013)

I personally use Almond milk for my protein shakes, and I actually like it better than regular milk.

There are a ton of great paleo desserts, but they can get expensive. I usually will grab a pack of glutino oreo's or coconut ice cream (although not pale) I usually count that for me cheating. For booze, I have become a big wine fan lately, but when I do drink beer it is Red Bridge, which is gluten free beer.


----------



## Brill (Jul 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> ...when I do drink beer it is Red Bridge, which is gluten free beer.



What is a gluten?


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 9, 2013)

goon175 said:


> I personally use Almond milk for my protein shakes, and I actually like it better than regular milk.
> 
> There are a ton of great paleo desserts, but they can get expensive. I usually will grab a pack of glutino oreo's or coconut ice cream (although not pale) I usually count that for me cheating. For booze, I have become a big wine fan lately, but when I do drink beer it is Red Bridge, which is gluten free beer.



almond milk + Kashi GOLean crunch = the tits on cheat day. It's such a heavenly combination, and not uncommon that I polish off a whole box in one sitting.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jul 9, 2013)

I don't mean to spotlight SkrewsLoose, but doesn't anyone find it silly when someone says they're 80% Paleo? If you think about it, isn't a normal diet already 80% Paleo (assuming you actually eat fruits, vegetables, and real meat)? Of course the standard american diet is far from that, but look at SkrewzLoose's "typical day" meals. That looks just like a normal sensible diet, one I followed before I even knew what Paleo meant.

I mean "Paleo" works not because grains and dairy are evil, but because it gets you eating right and avoiding crap like butter, nacho cheese, ice cream, cookies, muffins, cake, bagels, doughnuts, pop tarts, candy, and processed meat. I'm just glad we've found a clever way to market healthy eating.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 10, 2013)

DAVE101 said:


> I don't mean to spotlight SkrewsLoose, but doesn't anyone find it silly when someone says they're 80% Paleo? If you think about it, isn't a normal diet already 80% Paleo (assuming you actually eat fruits, vegetables, and real meat)? Of course the standard american diet is far from that, but look at SkrewzLoose's "typical day" meals. That looks just like a normal sensible diet, one I followed before I even knew what Paleo meant.
> 
> I mean "Paleo" works not because grains and dairy are evil, but because it gets you eating right and avoiding crap like butter, nacho cheese, ice cream, cookies, muffins, cake, bagels, doughnuts, pop tarts, candy, and processed meat. I'm just glad we've found a clever way to market healthy eating.


I think you could contradict yourself a few more times here if you really tried.  
-No such thing as a "normal diet" as you referenced in the very next sentence about "standard American diet"
-I'd normally eat cereal & yogurt for breakfast, some kind of sandwich for lunch and then whatever for dinner, pasta, chicken...  I'd say that's pretty sensible too.  The main thing it was missing fruits and veggies.  It wasn't donuts and coffee and Arby's & KFC, etc...  
Just my $.02


----------



## goon175 (Jul 10, 2013)

Paleo is a means to an end. Will a sandwich with real bread every now and again hurt you? of course not. Eating some rice? shit, it works for a billion plus asian-types. But it's not so much about marketing as it is about clearly defined "rules" that if you follow most of the time, you will be eating pretty dang healthy. Most Americans eat absolute garbage, and i didn't even notice it until I really started paying attention. If Americans at "80% Paleo" 100% of the time, then we wouldn't be the second most obese country in the world.


----------



## Brill (Jul 10, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Eating some rice? shit, it works for a billion plus asian-types.



Repeatedly eating rice will make your weiner small: FACT.  1 billion Chinese cannot be wong.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 10, 2013)

> Repeatedly eating rice will make your weiner small: FACT. 1 billion Chinese cannot be wong.



Touche, good sir!


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 10, 2013)

lindy said:


> Repeatedly eating rice will make your weiner small: FACT.  1 billion Chinese cannot be wong.


 
The answer was so clear. How did we not connect these dots already?


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 11, 2013)

Opinions on trail mix?  
I was eating a Clif bar for a snack, but switched over to trail mix because I thought it would be healthier.  Now, 4 days later, the entire container is gone...
Which means (unless my math is way off) that was:
1200 cals
75g of fat
97.5g of carbs
67.5g of sugar
37.5g of protein

Per day.  I should have stuck to the fucking Clif bars...


----------



## goon175 (Jul 11, 2013)

What was in the trail mix?


----------



## goon175 (Jul 11, 2013)

Also, if you are looking for a good granola bar type snack, I recommend Lara Bars - they are my go-to "on the go" snack


----------



## x SF med (Jul 11, 2013)

lindy said:


> Repeatedly eating rice will make your weiner small: FACT.  1 billion Chinese cannot be wong.


 

I think it's the tofu, not the rice....  soy has ungodly amounts of proto estradiols (80% formed estrogen - that combine with proteins to form the complete hormone) that have been known to cause issues not only with males, but with females too.   I mean just look at all the tofu eating male vegetarians out there... don't they seem a bit feminine to you?  (fact not fiction...)


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 11, 2013)

goon175 said:


> Also, if you are looking for a good granola bar type snack, I recommend Lara Bars - they are my go-to "on the go" snack



Completely agree on the Lara Bars...a bit harder to find (do not confuse with Luna Bars) and be careful that a few have soy, but pretty tasty.  I used to be adicted to Cliff bars but they are loaded with sugar.

I just went back a few pages and see that I started this plan on June 16th...today I am down nearly 20 pounds by simply living Paleo and working out 4 days per week.  Still slip in the occasional beer or slice of pizza, but if it is made by a machine, chemical, or comes in a sealed bag, I.  Ain't.  Eatin'.  It.

Quite honestly this is becoming easier everyday.  I do not look at food as a form of entertainment or comfort, but instead a source of fuel that will help ensure I feel as good at 50, 60, and beyond, as I did in my 30's.

If you've been tempted, come on in, the water's fine!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 11, 2013)

goon175  , almonds, cashews, peanuts, raisins, m&ms.  It's store bought.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jul 11, 2013)

Yeah, nearly all trail mixes are very calorie dense. Here is a really interesting page that displays 200 Calorie portions of various foods. Note where mixed nuts and M&Ms rank. 

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-does-200-calories-look-like.htm


----------



## goon175 (Jul 11, 2013)

> almonds, cashews, peanuts, raisins,* m&ms*. It's store bought.



Therein lies the problem...


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 12, 2013)

I'll have to look into the Lara bars that you gents were talking about.  I have to go re-up on protein this weekend, so I'll see if I can find them.  The whole reason I stopped with the Clif bars (even though they're delicious) was the 23g of sugar per bar.  Guess I went from the frying pan to the fire with that one.

OK, so I checked out the Lara bars, and they only have 2-3 less grams of sugar than the Clif.

Clif bar is a 68g bar with 23g of sugars
Lara bar is a 48g bar with 19-20g of sugars

Am I missing something??


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 14, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> OK, so I checked out the Lara bars, and they only have 2-3 less grams of sugar than the Clif.
> 
> Clif bar is a 68g bar with 23g of sugars
> Lara bar is a 48g bar with 19-20g of sugars
> ...



It has been a while since I've checked out a Cliff label, but as I recall they contain lots of grains and soy.  Both Paleo no-no's.


----------



## DAVE101 (Jul 14, 2013)

Lärabars have no ADDED sugar, but fruit (especially dates) have a lot of sugar. Lärabars are a "natural" alternative, not a low cal/sugar alternative. In fact, if you are looking for low sugar foods, stay away from energy bars lol. They are designed to be calorie dense.


goon175 said:


> Therein lies the problem...


Actually, the nuts have more calories than the M&Ms!


----------



## goon175 (Jul 14, 2013)

There is nothing in paleo that says sugar is bad, it's all about getting sugar from the right places. And obviously too much of anything, natural or not, is a bad thing.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 15, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> It has been a while since I've checked out a Cliff label, but as I recall they contain lots of grains and soy.  Both Paleo no-no's.


You, sir, are correct.  No soy in the Lara bars.



goon175 said:


> There is nothing in paleo that says sugar is bad, it's all about getting sugar from the right places. And obviously too much of anything, natural or not, is a bad thing.


Indeed!  
The Lara bars are essentially fruits and nuts smashed together.  The sugar comes from the fruits, not a bunch of extra additives.  I tried the cherry pie one, pretty good.  I'm having a cashew cookie one today.


----------



## goon175 (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm a pretty big fan of the banana lara bars myself


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 20, 2013)

Wish me luck gents...going off the wagon tonight.  Beer, Cigars, Burgers. Scotch, Gramma's potato salad, etc all in play...I just know I will end up paying for this tomorrow!


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 20, 2013)

BAM!  Enjoy the junk food!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 20, 2013)

Sounds like a good Saturday night.......



However, I doubt it is you that will pay tomorrow.......but the others around you......:-"


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 21, 2013)

We won't be doing THAT  again for a while. Body not happy; letting me know it too


----------



## DoctaJ (Jul 25, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> (Subway has become my friend!


 
Did you ditch the bread?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 25, 2013)

DoctaJ said:


> Did you ditch the bread?


I did!  Amazing how much I enjoy the normal fixin's as a spinach salad!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 27, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> Mara,
> 
> One thing I have found helpful is to download an app that quickly gives you the yea/nae' on different foods.  I use Paleo Central.  I'm sure this is not entirely paleo, but I've begun mixing in "Naked" fruit/vegi drinks.  Not officially Paleo, and one bottle lasts me 3 days, but I like the taste and the vitamin benefits.



F-ING DAMN YOU PEPSI!!!
Do you and Coke (Dasani) really have to own and fuck up EVERYTHING I enjoy!?!?!

*PepsiCo will no longer label Naked Juices 'all natural' after settling $9 million lawsuit over its ingredients*

PepsiCo Inc, based in Purchase, N.Y., is paying $9 million to settle the lawsuit, which claimed Naked Juices don't contain ingredients that are 'all natural'.

Full Story:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...l-settling-9-million-lawsuit-ingredients.html


----------



## MOTOMETO (Jul 27, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> F-ING DAMN YOU PEPSI!!!
> Do you and Coke (Dasani) really have to own and fuck up EVERYTHING I enjoy!?!?!



Way more beneficial/healthy to make your own fruit smoothie or veggie juice. You know what you're putting in your body, no surprises.

Anything owned by Pepsi marketed as "healthy" I would avoid.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jul 27, 2013)

Found some dericious Lara bar flavors...peanut butter cookie, chocolate chip cookie dough and cashew something or other.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 27, 2013)

SkrewzLoose said:


> Found some dericious Lara bar flavors...peanut butter cookie, chocolate chip cookie dough and cashew something or other.



Those peanut butter ones are delicious...but not Paleo (The peanuts are a easy give away)...also beware of the chocolate too...sorry.  On the other hand...their Lemon bar tastes VERY similar to the lemon breads you get at Starbucks....at least that's what I try to convince myself since it's been so long since I've had a bakery type item!


----------



## Hillclimb (Jul 27, 2013)

I picked up a bunch the other day on sale. I'm a sucker for pecan pie flavors, so naturally I bought 10 of em. They're really small and not that filling for someone of my size. I'd say they probably lasted me 30 minutes.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2013)

Guys...still with it?  This has turned from a "challenge" to a lifestyle change!  I knew there was still muscle under that flab I had put one...40 pounds down since I began...life changing.  Literally...next week I meet with the doc to see what we can do about getting off the blood pressure meds.  Good to feel fit again.


----------



## racing_kitty (Aug 14, 2013)

I've gone off and on over the last few weeks. Helping some friends at their Mexican restaurant while I was on summer break from uni didn't sabotage me, nor has making my way through various airports. It's been the world class benders with friends I haven't seen in ages that has set me back (this has been reunion summer). 

Nothing like square one again. It's all good, though.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Aug 15, 2013)

I just ordered Gather and also the Staley's 30 Guide to Paleo cooking...gonna start this up soon.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 13, 2013)

So at Day 10 1/3 I'm down 6 lbs.  I've started drinking a lot more water so  I'm surmising there's extra water weight.  Started on the 2nd at Dinner.  I'm at 100% strict, I drink coffee and have heavy cream...like wtf why can't I do non-dairy you know!

At lunch it will be Day 11 complete, sadly I'm not going to hit my first goal of 14 days straight, got a date tonight, but the rest we're going to I've already glanced at the menu, I'll be a good boy.  Update on some recipes I've used.


----------



## parallel (Sep 15, 2013)

> Guys...still with it? This has turned from a "challenge" to a lifestyle change!


Okay... I'm convinced. THIS is what I need to do.

When one stops to think about it... my Big Green Egg obsession will fit right in with only some minor adjustments, like no (or at least less) cheese. I'm not sure that I can do this cold turkey like many have done here, so the plan is to REDUCE the amount of non-paleo foods and then maybe try the 30 days clean at the beginning of next month, I already don't eat very much processed food, it's grains and dairy that will be a challenge for me. 

I just figure that while I'm going to be changing my lifestyle by going back to work in industry (I've been running a business and/or teaching since 2006) that could be a perfect opportunity to do a COMPLETE lifestyle makeover for me and, to a lesser extent, the whole family. I've been thinking that we need to simplify our lives and this Paleo thing could fit like a glove.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 15, 2013)

parallel said:


> Okay... I'm convinced. THIS is what I need to do.
> 
> When one stops to think about it... my Big Green Egg obsession will fit right in with only some minor adjustments, like no (or at least less) cheese. I'm not sure that I can do this cold turkey like many have done here, so the plan is to REDUCE the amount of non-paleo foods and then maybe try the 30 days clean at the beginning of next month, I already don't eat very much processed food, it's grains and dairy that will be a challenge for me.
> 
> I just figure that while I'm going to be changing my lifestyle by going back to work in industry (I've been running a business and/or teaching since 2006) that could be a perfect opportunity to do a COMPLETE lifestyle makeover for me and, to a lesser extent, the whole family. I've been thinking that we need to simplify our lives and this Paleo thing could fit like a glove.



The food is pretty good too. I enjoy my food more now than I ever did before.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 15, 2013)

I kind of did the transition over a couple months being simple, the goal wasn't to really eat Paleo but more to be clean and kind of drop weight because I had gotten injured.  Basically on day 12 1/3, I'd be at 2/3 but for that cheat meal on a date that fizzled and certainly did not sizzle.

Let me break it down, I'd been eating between 70/30 and 80/20 for awhile...my weekends would kill me or I was wrangling for something sweet.  When I ate like 98/2 prior to my roommates parents coming, let's just say the diet broke down completely that weeked, I knew I could do it.  It would just be a little tough.  Well I threw down the gauntlet and purchased both the 30 Day Guide to Paleo and Gather from the Staleys.  By supper tomorrow I'll have done 14 days.  It can get expensive and doing what some of the people who write the books do has to be cost prohibitive for most people.  I also don't follow their 30 day meal plan because I'm cooking for myself and I do most of it on the weekends with adding vegetables when I run out of prepped sides.  I have to say it's really opened up different paths to cooking and once you get settled in and don't have to go down the aisles and only hitting the produce and meats it gets cheaper.  I'm trying to get down to roughly $10 a day.

Physiologically, definite change, it pushes a lot of the toxins out, you find yourself with a lot of gas.  I've lost weight, but at this point it's all about caloric deficits, a friend of mine at work said: "I read about your diet, it seems to be really good with weight lifting." I said I'm sure but I'm dropping weight right now so I must be doing enough with just 30 minutes of cardio at PT.  So that tells me, once I'm ready to get back in the jungle, I can certainly just shred.  Now onto things I eat:

Breakfast:
Kale and cherry tomato scramble, two pieces of bacon (basically every day)
Coffee (Agave/local honey and heavy whipping cream) I got advice from the Staleys and this is what they gave me, so no to non-dairy creamer fellas.  I drink coffee as a diarrhetic anyways .  They also like raw milk so if you can find it you're looking at taking a sip a few times a week.  But that's it in regards to dairy, having cheese makes it primal. 

Snacks:
I haven't done much in regards to trail mix, and the Staleys push eliminating dried fruits from the first 30 days of your diet.   However, I take an apple, a banana, and orange to work everyday.  I then get grapes which I snack on over the weekends.

Lunch(Dinner)/Dinner(Supper)
This is where I get creative, most of my cooking is on the weekends I tend to plan what I want to do out by Thursday so I have a POA when going to the grocery store i.e. a list. I've made: http://www.feedtheclan.com/paleo-chile-verde-recipe/ With Cauliflower Tortillas
Meatballs and artichoke hearts over spaghetti squash.
http://paleomg.com/easy-shredded-beef/
http://www.primalpalate.com/recipe/butterflied-roast-chicken/ I made two of these last weekend, the second one I put my own twist into it with placing an orange slice under the skin on each quarter instead of the garlic.
This weekend I made: http://www.primalpalate.com/recipe/duck-a-lorange/
http://www.primalpalate.com/recipe/baked-chicken-thighs/
And Spaghetti and Meatballs.

Sides:  Standard sautéed/steamed vegetables, cauliflower rice, guacamole, Bacony Sweet Potato Hash, chopped artichokes sautéed in bacon grease with dates and bacon, baked asparagus.

Desserts: I've only Paleo "PB" Banana Chocolate Ice Cream: 4 bananas, 2 TBSP of Almond Butter (any nuts will do I suppose) and a TBSP of cocoa, however you add a little more of each or less to give you the flavor you want. Not too much because then you're wrecking an awesome and healthy desert.

Stuff to drink: Water, H2O, Agua: it gets a little monotonous so I use Crystal Light to make a batch during the weekend.  A little bit of raw milk, pas beaucoup. Alcohol, just a smidge, wondering how I'll work in my bourbon and coke?

Recent purchases: I bought Primal Cravings, a spiral slicer, a julienner, a zester, and duck fat.
Resources:
http://www.primalpalate.com
http://www.paleocupboard.com/poultry.html
http://nomnompaleo.com
http://paleomg.com
http://www.paleoplan.com/recipes/
http://www.health-bent.com

Basically as a normal person you can't do Paleo like the Staleys, all they do is write recipes and build plans, they're getting paid to do what they do.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 15, 2013)

I would like to add for the guys who don't quite want to give up the beer, there are some pretty good gluten free beers making their way on the market. Although a gluten free beer is not completely "paleo", it's a great compromise for someone who doesn't want to give up beer completely. I personally prefer Red Bridge.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Sep 16, 2013)

Liquor of choice on the rocks.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Nov 28, 2013)

I've been kicking it around 186 for two weeks.  Going off the diet as I'm in Alabama for Thanksgiving.  I'm sure the Paleo Flush will occur when I get home again as well.  So having lost 21 lbs…it was a great decision.  I'm PCSing next Friday, so my goal is to come out of the Holidays at 186.  PT, get some.


----------



## DAVE101 (Nov 28, 2013)

I figure this is appropriate. From the left:

1) Pumpkin pie, almond flour crust
2) Sweet potato pie, almond flour crust
3) Pumpkin pie, ground nut crust


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Nov 30, 2013)

Starting 30 days tomorrow (11/30/2013)      Who's with me? ::Jerry McGuire:: :die:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 30, 2013)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> Starting 30 days tomorrow (11/30/2013)      Who's with me? ::Jerry McGuire:: :die:


I'm in!  I found a new beer (and pizza) which has distracted me some....getting ready for potential job interview so this is as good a time as any!


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Dec 9, 2013)

Week 1, still going strong! Leaning out, sleeping great, energy is through the roof. It's amazing what happens when you follow your own advice you give to people.

I'm sticking at roughly 1gram per pound of BW. 1/3 of this is made of fat and cycling my carb intake for whatever my training may entail. On days I am not training, I am raising the fat slightly to cover down on the carbs.

As I said before I am leaning out VERY quickly, workouts are awesome. No longer having to time or WAM my food, no protein/flax shakes either.  In fact I am just about at this level of BF but at a heavier BW.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 17, 2013)

Been off diet since T-Giving, brutal.  This PCS has roughed me up, leave should be better.  However, will be back on for a new 30 when I get back from leave.


----------



## DAVE101 (Dec 17, 2013)

Why just 30? Why not look for something that's sustainable?


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 17, 2013)

Well let's see.  I made it 10 days going 100% strict.  Went on a date so there was a cheat meal.  Then I went 13 days 100%, and off during a four day weekend that I spent with family in Alabama.  And then I went 100% from OCT 1 to NOV 26.  At first it was tough.  And then when I got into the rhythm it was pretty easy as I spent a good amount of time trying to find awesome recipes to exploit my talents in the kitchen .  Basically my current plan being single is to do 97.7%/2 weeks.  That equates to 1/42 meals as a cheat meal.  And as things progress shift between 1 cheat meal every two weeks and one every week. I did change my lifestyle in regards to how I ate, and I will go back into keeping it sustainable provided I do the cooking.

What I really need is an ice cream maker!


----------



## goon175 (Dec 18, 2013)

I try to shoot for an 85/15 strict to cheat ratio. The cheat either being straight up junk food that I just have a craving for, or stuff that is not really "cheating" but is not strict paleo either like corn, white potatoes, brown rice, wheat bread, etc.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Dec 18, 2013)

DAVE101 said:


> Why just 30? Why not look for something that's sustainable?




It is sustainable. In the beginning it's best people do a 100% buy in. After 30 days people can then reintroduce some food that might of been problematic for them (dairy for example or eggs if one suspects autoimmune issues).

I am doing a 30 day challenge as a way for me to get my act together again nutrition wise and remind me why eating this way is beneficial to my performance. If you have been eating paleo for awhile but like goon have been running it 85/15 or similar, then doing a 30 day challenge is the equivalent to buckling down and going full force into a training program again.  IMO


----------



## DAVE101 (Dec 18, 2013)

@MilkTruckCoPilot, you are missing the point. Anything _can _be sustainable, but ThuderHorse has done it before and stopped, hence my comment.

I don't see the point in deciding for only 30 days if you know it's going to benefit you. Why wait until a certain day to start? That's like waiting until 1 January to make a resolution for the new year. Why not just start now? I don't really understand _planning in_ cheat meals. It's like saying "I'll allow myself to fail every X days." If it happens it happens. If you visit friends and family on a holiday, just enjoy yourself. If you want to just pig out, you don't need to go off paleo to do it.


----------



## goon175 (Dec 18, 2013)

DAVE101 said:


> @MilkTruckCoPilot, you are missing the point. Anything _can _be sustainable, but ThuderHorse has done it before and stopped, hence my comment.
> 
> I don't see the point in deciding for only 30 days if you know it's going to benefit you. Why wait until a certain day to start? That's like waiting until 1 January to make a resolution for the new year. Why not just start now? I don't really understand _planning in_ cheat meals. It's like saying "I'll allow myself to fail every X days." If it happens it happens. If you visit friends and family on a holiday, just enjoy yourself. If you want to just pig out, you don't need to go off paleo to do it.



I don't know man, for me, doing 30 days strict to kind of lean yourself out again and clean the ol' system real good is great. After that, there is only so much I am willing to trade health for happiness. I'm not going to give up getting beers with friends, I'm not going to give up the occasional root beer float, and I'm not going to give up chili with beans in it. If it's only once in a while, theres nothing wrong with it in my opinion. Somewhere between an 80/20 and 90/10 split is very sustainable and won't compromise the happiness from eating stuff that you just straight up enjoy, or grew up with.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 18, 2013)

DAVE101 said:


> @MilkTruckCoPilot, you are missing the point. Anything _can _be sustainable, but ThuderHorse has done it before and stopped, hence my comment.
> 
> I don't see the point in deciding for only 30 days if you know it's going to benefit you. Why wait until a certain day to start? That's like waiting until 1 January to make a resolution for the new year. Why not just start now? I don't really understand _planning in_ cheat meals. It's like saying "I'll allow myself to fail every X days." If it happens it happens. If you visit friends and family on a holiday, just enjoy yourself. If you want to just pig out, you don't need to go off paleo to do it.


Trying to figure out how to respond.  Re-written my response a few times.  My plan is basically to be 100% strict for a long time.  Knowing how I did it previously and now where I'm at giving myself some wiggle room.  I wasn't in El Paso I'd probably be able to get my hands on some raw milk…but alas, there is not much grass around here.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Dec 19, 2013)

DAVE101 said:


> @MilkTruckCoPilot, you are missing the point. Anything _can _be sustainable, but ThuderHorse has done it before and stopped, hence my comment.
> 
> I don't see the point in deciding for only 30 days if you know it's going to benefit you. Why wait until a certain day to start? That's like waiting until 1 January to make a resolution for the new year. Why not just start now? I don't really understand _planning in_ cheat meals. It's like saying "I'll allow myself to fail every X days." If it happens it happens. If you visit friends and family on a holiday, just enjoy yourself. If you want to just pig out, you don't need to go off paleo to do it.




Because this way of eating isn't targeted towards JUST "industrial athletes". Many people with serious health issues (diabetes, autoimmune conditions ect) have been helped by this.  For those with the issues I mentioned and more they require a pretty strict buy in.  30 days is just enough for a lot of people to turn a corner and see the benefit, others, mainly the one's with health issues I mentioned, will need to be more militant.

As for Goon, he makes a good point. It's about what is important to you. Battling a serious illness and know that if you slip up you are going to be in pain? Might want to be strict as a nun then. I don't agonize if I slip up, in fact the stress over it is probably worse to my health than whatever food I might of ate. This is a really easy way of eating though IMO.

I have seen some benefit from adding in a cheat "meal" every 1 to 2 weeks when getting to low levels of bodyfat. I can't explain it with any technical sense though but it does help.  For others, it's a way to kick up their heels. It's all about "who are you and what are you goals" though.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 27, 2013)

I fell off the Paleo wagon at Thanksgiving and never looked back.  The only goal I met was the one where I challenged myself to see how much beer I could drink and how many slices of pizza I could consume in one month.
Damn it anyway, 10 pounds came back REALLY fast!  Gotta start all over again.  For those of you who made it through...help me get back in the game again.

Sincerely,

Undisciplined and carb starved!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 28, 2013)

With you brother…we'll get it.  Check out Stalkerville.net for a ridiculous amount of recipes to help you out, it's help me a bunch.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Dec 28, 2013)

Ooh-Rah1069 said:


> I fell off the Paleo wagon at Thanksgiving and never looked back.  The only goal I met was the one where I challenged myself to see how much beer I could drink and how many slices of pizza I could consume in one month.
> Damn it anyway, 10 pounds came back REALLY fast!  Gotta start all over again.  For those of you who made it through...help me get back in the game again.
> 
> Sincerely,
> ...



Remember, the Paleo diet isn't "low carb". It's just choosing better quality food. That doesn't mean it MUST be grass fed. I haven't had grass fed beef in two years.  High carb or low carb depends on the person and their individual needs, activity level ect. 

There is a good series on youtube, "Shopping with Robb Wolf" He basically walks through a grocery store with a reporter and says what is legit or not. One thing that was nice to see, was that it gave you plenty of options "on the road".


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 29, 2013)

...ahhh...

Day 1 of being back on the train complete.  Feel's SO good!!!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 29, 2013)

Spreading the good word to my parents with a strict paleo Chile Verde and Cauli Rice supper.  Round two of this recipe with some changes and I need a tortilla press to make the tortillas right next time.


----------



## Brill (Dec 30, 2013)

Well, based on this http://southcharlottecrossfit.com/nutrition/, I guess I've been "on the diet" for about 10 days now but nowhere near as strict with the protein and fat (way less than 60% total: more like 20% for both).  Doing ALOT of juicing but not at work and eating almost exclusively raw foods and a lot of green tea.

Completely kicked out HFCS and prepackaged foods (but never ate that shit anyway and have always been very low sugar).

Only real vice is two cups of black coffee per day.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Dec 30, 2013)

Coffee is straight man.


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 5, 2014)

Day one done.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 6, 2014)

lindy said:


> Well, based on this http://southcharlottecrossfit.com/nutrition/, I guess I've been "on the diet" for about 10 days now but nowhere near as strict with the protein and fat (way less than 60% total: more like 20% for both).  Doing ALOT of juicing but not at work and eating *almost exclusively raw foods* and a lot of green tea.
> 
> Completely kicked out HFCS and prepackaged foods (but never ate that shit anyway and have always been very low sugar).
> 
> Only real vice is two cups of black coffee per day.


,
Be careful with that boss, there is some literature pointing to an inability to absorb nutrients in a 100% raw food diet (no matter what we eat we don't absorb everything from food) and the damage it can do, women have lost their period from eating this way. Matt Lalonde (Organic Chemist from Harvard) has spoken about this some....


----------



## booker (Jan 6, 2014)

If I recall, Lalonde doesn't do much in the way of raw foods, heating (steaming, etc) releases nutrients.  He's all about bang for your buck with food.  He delved into this more in a podcast with Abel James in March 2013.  It's worth a listen (find it here).


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 6, 2014)

Already down 5 lbs.


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2014)

MilkTruckCoPilot said:


> women have lost their period from eating this way.



I'm good then!   Seriously, far so good.  If you have not yet tried grass-fed chicken or beef: "dew it...dew IT!"

IMO, it's well worth the extra cost due to the intense ?natural? flavor.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 9, 2014)

lindy said:


> I'm good then!   Seriously, far so good.  If you have not yet tried grass-fed chicken or beef: "dew it...dew IT!"
> 
> IMO, it's well worth the extra cost due to the intense ?natural? flavor.



I would just keep it at a mix of raw/cooked...ok off of my soapbox. I've had grass-fed beef and it's amazing! However some of us are Guard bums at the moment. We can't all live like Rockefellers!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 12, 2014)

7 days in, down 7 lbs, at the pace I was going I thought it was going to be a 10lb week.  Kind of glad I slowed down, but it will pick up next week because I'll be done with in processing and with my platoon.


----------



## MilkTruckCoPilot (Jan 13, 2014)

I'm back on the wagon this week after being snowed in for four days in beautiful Marion, Illinois!


----------



## ThunderHorse (Jan 21, 2014)

How's everyone's progress, I was on a decent pace of fluff dropping.  I went to dinner at BJs with some friends and had two of their Irish Rootbeers.  I was cool with going off diet…what I wasn't cool with was not knowing we were going to dinner.  I had some home made sushi for supper previous to that, we were going to see Pauly Shore…just didn't do the math in my head.  Gained 2 pounds, but I dropped one of those and I'm sure after Rugby tonight I'll have made gains.  Still not in the gym which is killing me, but I'm doing hard cardio everyday.


Anyone got cool recipes to share from the 30 day new year fluff drop?


----------

